# Hello from 'Bama



## cmjttco (Aug 29, 2008)

Just found the site. Anyone on here near Birmingham, AL?


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

*Welcome to at!*

Welcome to archery talk from another Alabamian


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* cmjttco. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Hey Neighbor!*

4 hours or so ain't too far, neighbor!
Welcome to AT!!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Long way from Bama!*

Welcome to the group! (I'm fairly new myself.) I've had a 50lb Martin for the past year and love it. 

Don't know anything about deer hunting in Bama, but whereever you are -- deer hunting is hard!

Jack Stinson
Columbus, Ohio
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

